# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Нужны обновление ) помогите )

## Ed111111

Россия 1С предприятие 7.7 (7.70.027) Бух.учет ред. 4.5 (7.70.483) нужно обновиться до версии Бух.учет ред. 4.5 (7.70.538) 

Желательно обновления на проф и базовую - не знаю какая версия 

Заранее спасибо.

Можно ссылками если есть у кого) или общим архивом 

Спасибо: yes:

----------


## МаратМ

попробуй вот это.http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...рвера-1с

----------

